# Why do couples hold hands?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont know how the dating mechanism works, they do that in case one person slip and fall or something?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Just in case one party tries to escape.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Krazy glue accident.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Three-handed race.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's a sign of affection and intimacy, and I love doing this with my boyfriend. I love to feel his touch and it makes me feel connected to him whenever I have my hand in his as we're walking along to our destination.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> Just in case one party tries to escape.


 lol. Yep don't let them get away.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Perkins said:


> It's a sign of affection and intimacy,


This


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

They are merely exchanging long protein strings.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Cause it'd be kinda awkward if they held each other by the nose.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Perkins said:


> It's a sign of affection and intimacy, and I love doing this with my boyfriend. I love to feel his touch and it makes me feel connected to him whenever I have my hand in his as we're walking along to our destination.


What she said :mushy


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Usually for balancing purposes, if she held on to your pants then they'd go down with her.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Because it gives a feeling of companionship and love. It physically connects the couple in a sense.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know and I've never questioned it. All I can say is... it's just... natural.

When I was just a little girl, I'd hold my mums hand. Then when I was a teen I'd link arms with my female friends, and when I got a boyfriend it just felt completely natural to go for his hand.

A lot of men I think hold hands to show off their women like a trophy :no ugh...

Some women may do it when their near a woman they think of as prettier than themselves.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Because intimacy is fun. I love it. It feels good just walking down the street holding hands. It makes a mundane task romantic and comforting and sweet.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Being infatuated gives you poor balance.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't foget to use a glove, kids.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

As has been noted it's a form of intimacy. That said, I never could get into the whole walking down the street holding hands thing...I'm guessing part of that is symptomatic of being alone more often than not however


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've always been allergic to hand-holding. The worst thing is when couples keep their hand in each other's back pockets. It just rubs me the wrong way.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all about physical intimacy and cheesiness with your partner. But... I prefer to be that way in private. Or at least not walk around like one unit in public.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like seeing old people holding hands. The rest isn't a bother unless I'm trying to get around them and they're taking up the entire walk.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> so they can clothesline single people.


yes!

Yes!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Because it makes them feel closer and it's nice to feel your partner's warmth.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Forgot the handcuffs at home.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> I like seeing old people holding hands. The rest isn't a bother unless I'm trying to get around them and they're taking up the entire walk.


this post is the only reason i decided to keep this thread


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I presume they have to lead one another like a parent would a child. Except far more annoying, like trolls trying to keep you from crossing their bridge.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I enjoy drenching my boyfriend with the sweat from my palms. They are like mini reservoirs. :yes


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> So they can clothesline single people.


I KNEW it! I knew that was the freaking true reason.:mum


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> So they can clothesline single people.


XD


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Showing off to people in public that both people are an item. Almost like making a statement... "He/She is mine and I am happy with them"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

probably offline said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm all about physical intimacy and cheesiness with your partner. But... I prefer to be that way in private. Or at least not walk around like one unit in public.


I feel the same way


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Just to let other people know they're going to die alone, at least that's what I figure.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> if she held on to your pants then they'd go down with her.


Isn't that the idea?


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I feel the same way


As do I.

I respect and admire people who "believe in" holding hands (namely, the ones who don't do it for show), but the whole holding-hands thing just seems weird for _me_.

I like when women get touchy-feely with me, but holding hands just seems silly to me. And it can be inconvenient when one person is walking faster than the other. Or when one person has to check his or her phone. And inconsiderate when you're both walking on a narrow sidewalk while others are trying to walk on it as well.

Well, I was never one for public intimacy and romance...


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

masterridley said:


> Cause it'd be kinda awkward if they held each other by the nose.


But holding hands is so _mainstream._


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

altghost said:


> But holding hands is so _mainstream._


I know right?! It's like get your own sign of affection you losers! :roll

Me and my future gf are going to carry each other around on our shoulders. I bet that's never been done before.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

masterridley said:


> I know right?! It's like get your own sign of affection you losers! :roll
> 
> Me and my future gf are going to carry each other around on our shoulders. I bet that's never been done before.











Our love is real, dammit


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

altghost said:


> Our love is real, dammit


Fixed your image. I loled pretty hard. Where do they get these ideas? ><


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why do you ask stupid questions?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why do you ask stupid questions?


why you dont have answers for any of my stupid questions? or did i even ask for any of your stupid responses?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When their mind drifts about being with other people, the other person holds them back.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the feel of my bf's cold boney hands. I'm not sure why, I just do. I also play with his hands, and tickle his arms. Human interaction is a very interesting thing if you're the type of person who doesn't interact intimately with a lot of people.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It's an evolutionary adaptation like how geese fly in a V pattern such that the goose at the front creates a draft for the geese behind, and they alternate periodically so that they can take turns doing the grunt work while letting the others rest. Similarly, when people are holding hands, the person who walks faster (usually the male) can drag the other person along in order to save them from predators who are chasing them. This is to the benefit of both parties because the slower person gets a speed boost that she wouldn't normally get, and the faster person, even though he gets slowed down, still has the option of feeding his girlfriend to the lion if the lion catches up, thus giving him a chance to run away and reproduce with another fertile female.

I'm trying to publish my brilliant theory in a reputable journal.



jimity said:


> They are merely exchanging long protein strings.


Dammit, I was going to say that. I always click on threads late. :no



probably offline said:


> I've always been allergic to hand-holding. The worst thing is when couples keep their hand in each other's back pockets. It just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm all about physical intimacy and cheesiness with your partner. But... I prefer to be that way in private. Or at least not walk around like one unit in public.


I once saw a couple where the girl put her left hand behind her back and held the left hand of the boyfriend, and their right hands held each other in front of them, and they just started walking down the street like that. That was some crazy ****.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

no other reason than it feels nice


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

:lol I've never liked hand-holding. I don't get it.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

don't know this feel...


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Call me Scrooge, but I am not a big proponent of holding hands. Granted, I have never had a real relationship, but regardless, I just am not comfortable with it. It has nothing to do with being romantic or not, it just looks/feels forced. 

It seems women are more into the holding hands thing than men. 

A kid holding his mother or father's hand is way different. 

Holding hands to me is in the same league as walking down the street arm in arm. To me it is almost like, "holding on for dear life"

To sum up, I don't think there is anything wrong with it, I just personally prefer not to do that.

My personal opinion, and call me crazy, is that couples more secure in their relationship do not feel the need to hold hands in public.


----------

